# PETA makes me laugh



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=29716198&nid=148


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I almost posted this too... If the DOT starts approving pro-anything signs (vegan, meat, patty cake, whatever) I will be surprised/pi****. Roadway signs are fine, don't turn them into an advertisement!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

One more sign to shoot!
.
.
I'm kidding 


Maybe


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's my thoughts about PETAs sign. They're going to memorialize a bunch of dead turkeys at a crash site rather than a guy that died??? WTH is wrong with these guys?


----------

